# Some nice things you can do to feel good



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

This is not meant to be a preachy thread; I honestly feel great when I do these things. They remind me that you don't have to be super popular or socially adept to be a good person. So, here are a few suggestions:

1. Donate blood 
2. Donate to a charity like World Vision 
3. Try and give people a hand with random tasks - help them carry their groceries, or shovel their driveway anonymously

Feel free to post anything you do that makes you feel like a better person ;o)


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

You are so right! As the saying goes, "when you help others, you help yourself." I love helping people, donating, giving, sharing, praying for others, anything that can help people feel better. My heart is so overwhelmed I love to give and recieve love to no end. When I help others, it genuinely makes me feel better inside. I feel like a beautiful person, knowing someone will appreciate the things I do.

I like to give advice to people who really need it, offer a shoulder for others to cry on, be the person someone can always come to, be accepting of any and everyone. The more I accept others with their flaws,, the more they will be willing to accept me, despite my flaws.

I really hope lots of people post because I love getting ideas like these to help out.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to support children who are in need of a good education. In my country there are so many kids who doesn't have enough funds. So I do that in a massive way in future.  (p.s.not kidding!)


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Jennifer Clayton said:


> The more I accept others with their flaws,, the more they will be willing to accept me, despite my flaws.


That is so true and great advice!

When i am eating in a restaurant and i see someone who is dining alone I will, if i have the money at the time, pay for their dinner anonymously. It is hard to go to a restaurant alone when everyone else there is eating and laughing with their family and friends. It is my way of telling them that they are not alone. The smile on their face when the person scans the room trying to figure out who paid for their dinner makes it all worth it.


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Gather together some things like shampoo, soap, toothpaste and a toothbrush, deodorant, band-aids, and similar basic items that most of us take for granted; put one of each in a gallon freezer bag (or what have you) and give it to a homeless person.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

These things are so sweet, guys.



Medicine Man X said:


> That is so true and great advice!
> 
> When i am eating in a restaurant and i see someone who is dining alone I will, if i have the money at the time, pay for their dinner anonymously. It is hard to go to a restaurant alone when everyone else there is eating and laughing with their family and friends. It is my way of telling them that they are not alone. The smile on their face when the person scans the room trying to figure out who paid for their dinner makes it all worth it.


I'd like to try that! That is a good way for making someone not feel alone. And maybe one day, someone will return that kindness somehow and make you not feel alone.  I think I will try this.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

skywatcher said:


> Gather together some things like shampoo, soap, toothpaste and a toothbrush, deodorant, band-aids, and similar basic items that most of us take for granted; put one of each in a gallon freezer bag (or what have you) and give it to a homeless person.


I LOVE this idea!


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

skywatcher said:


> Gather together some things like shampoo, soap, toothpaste and a toothbrush, deodorant, band-aids, and similar basic items that most of us take for granted; put one of each in a gallon freezer bag (or what have you) and give it to a homeless person.


That is a great idea skywatcher. It is amazing how we can take such simple things like soap and other hygiene products for granted, yet when you don't have them they become very important. Small little gestures like that give joy and comfort to those that society often overlooks.

If you go into a fast food drive thru you can order your meal, and then get some extra food off of the dollar menu. Have them throw in some napkins, sanitary wipes, ketchup/salt packets, and some water. Then take the extra food and items to a homeless person. There is a homeless man that stays behind a Borders near my work route. Ill stop by the Burger King across the street sometimes for dinner and get him some food.


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

here are some more nice things you can do to feel good:

- be a bone marrow donor (you can save one life anywhere in the World)
- smile to a stranger on the street (you can turn it into a brighter day)
- take some time to talk with the old people all alone in the park (if they're willing to talk) solitude can became a disease...

in the end you will feel really proud because you've had the courage to do it (despite your own fears) and you know you've made a difference!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Me and my friend Kayla bought flowers and vases for old people in nursing homes. It was on Valentine's Day, but you can do it for anyday, really. They all appreciated it, they felt special. We also made Valentine's Cards for people in Hospice. I guess since it's no longer Valentine's day, you could just make cards of encouragement, letting people know they matter, that you care.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Jennifer Clayton said:


> Me and my friend Kayla bought flowers and vases for old people in nursing homes. It was on Valentine's Day, but you can do it for anyday, really. They all appreciated it, they felt special. We also made Valentine's Cards for people in Hospice. I guess since it's no longer Valentine's day, you could just make cards of encouragement, letting people know they matter, that you care.


Oooh, that's a nice one! One time for Health Care Aide Week - HCAs are the people who do the dirtiest, roughest work in hospitals (and often get treated like crap by doctors and nurses and patients) - I baked two cakes and took them to a local nursing home. I've been meaning to do something like that again.


----------



## opalsky (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Go on a long solitary stroll
2. Sit and daydream
3. Relax and listen to some of your favourite music.
4. Sit down and think about your achievements
5. Write down everything you like about yourself
6. Consider joining a charity (a source of true happiness is helping people, not aquiring things)
7. Make one little goal to achieve by the next day to help your SA. Be loose with yourself and don't shoot yourself if you fail


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Go around riding in the back of a truck like a parade, through a homless slum part if town and dress in an obnoxious outfit, and throw things like packaged food and shoes
to the homeless and watch them fight for it.


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

Helping and complimenting others.

A week ago at work, the guy that delivers to us looked like he wasn't doing too well, so I built up the courage and just asked if he was okay. He looked at me slightly weird and asked why. I responded that he looked like he wasn't feeling to good. This guy is always cheery and happy so it was obvious something was up. He responded with a laugh and said yeah everythings fine. To be completely honest I felt a little dumb asking and kinda regretted it at first because I became really anxious afterwards. That same day, he forget to give us something and when he came back he looked at me with a smile. I work at a furniture store by the way so I'm always having to lift heavy stuff. Ever since then he seems to be looking out for me and he always seems to go out of his way to give me a hand.

I found that showing compassion and concern for others is a great way to make friends and it also makes you feel great, atleast for me.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

Aw, these things you guys have done for people are so sweet. It touches my heart ^^ I think I should try some of these.


----------



## mrMoldyBread (Feb 4, 2011)

Visit my grandparents, because no one else does.


----------



## Must be the Ganja (Dec 6, 2009)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> This is not meant to be a preachy thread; I honestly feel great when I do these things. They remind me that you don't have to be super popular or socially adept to be a good person. So, here are a few suggestions:
> 
> 1. Donate blood
> 2. Donate to a charity like World Vision
> ...


Your right and they're good ideas.

Donating blood is something I've always told myself I'm going to do, but I'm like biggest procastinator ever lol.


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

mrMoldyBread said:


> Visit my grandparents, because no one else does.


I should more often. In fact, I will go now! Why not.


----------

